

Google Gets Involved in Bittorrent Search Lawsuit - davidhollander
http://torrentfreak.com/google-gets-involved-in-bittorrent-search-engine-lawsuit-110220/

======
rapicastillo
Based on the comments from the site, there's a Streisand effect looming.

~~~
archgoon
I don't think that in this situation the Streisand effect is relevant. Google
did not enter into this to prevent this incident from being heard about, they
entered into this to prevent an overly broad ruling from becoming a legal
precedent.

